# Topics > Multi-systems > Swarm >  "Hated in the Nation" (Black Mirror), sci-fi film, United Kingdom

## Airicist

"Hated in the Nation" on Wikipedia

"Hated in the Nation" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

All about the ADIs - Black Mirror: Hated in the Nation

Published on Oct 23, 2016




> [Subtitled] All clips related to science behind the bees.
> 
> Autonomous drones; Colony collapse disorder; 3D-Printing reproduction; and Swarm intelligence.


"Robohub roundtable: Robotic bee swarms from Black Mirror – what’s hype, what’s real?"

by Alex Kirkpatrick
December 6, 2016

----------

